# ADR PHANTOM 17 INCH RIMS



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

Hey guys i want you guys to help me out. Im getting....well I WANT TO GET these rims. They are ADR PHANTOM 17 inch rims with Falken Tires ziex 512. I NEED FEEDBACK! Cause i have no idea about tires or rims at that...but the price is really good and i REALLY LIKE THEM! Im getting excited about getting them but i wanted to get some feedback on what you guys thought. Please help me out guys and tell me what you think. Pictures of the actual rims are posted on my site on cardomain.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

agirliegirlaltima said:


> Hey guys i want you guys to help me out. Im getting....well I WANT TO GET these rims. They are ADR PHANTOM 17 inch rims with Falken Tires ziex 512. I NEED FEEDBACK! Cause i have no idea about tires or rims at that...but the price is really good and i REALLY LIKE THEM! Im getting excited about getting them but i wanted to get some feedback on what you guys thought. Please help me out guys and tell me what you think. Pictures of the actual rims are posted on my site on cardomain.


i think 17s are way to small if you wanna go aftermarket... i wouldnt do anything less than 18's


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

I just ordered a set of rims, decided to keep to the 17" size because of the money issue with tires, plus the ride confort . just really wanted a diff look


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

I too wouldn't go less than 18. 19's look great, but are expensive. 20's fit, but are very big and very heavy. 18's seem to be the best balance of price and appearance.

The Falken Ziex 512's are pretty popular. Haven't heard too many complaints about them, but I've never used them myself.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

there are alot of cheap lightweight 20's out there...but you have to roll ur rear fenders.. tires are expensive ... but hey if you want something that looks good you have to willing to pay the price... 17's are not bad if you want a change of style.. but the shit with altimas is not the rim tire combination.. is the fact that no matter what you put on it 18's 19's or 20's you have that big ass fender gap that makes any wheel look disgusting.. period.. and then it all starts to add up... 

example in my case..
SE-R wheels each one i got for 500 they're 729 at the dealer 629 if you look around 500x4= 2000
Bridgestone Potenza SO3 each one goes for about 250 i got them for 160 each 160x4 = 640
Plus lowering springs plus shocks and struts.... add another 500 to that .. so just to have nice looking wheels i spent 3140
why the se-r wheels ? cause they look awesome.... they're not too heavy... they wont bend like many aftermarket wheels
and if i scuff them any wheel repair facily can fill them and match the color because they are still stock wheels.


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

I got some OEM 17's with tires for 710 shipped. Plus eibach pro-kit with SE suspension and swaybar for $300 plus self-install for free. So that equates to ~$1000 for enhanced appearance, new shocks/struts, and better handling for much cheaper.

And yes, most of all the drop is important. The fat ass wheel gap is hideous without something to compensate.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

LSUtigerME said:


> I got some OEM 17's with tires for 710 shipped. Plus eibach pro-kit with SE suspension and swaybar for $300 plus self-install for free. So that equates to ~$1000 for enhanced appearance, new shocks/struts, and better handling for much cheaper.
> 
> And yes, most of all the drop is important. The fat ass wheel gap is hideous without something to compensate.



YESHH! AMEN TO THAT! LOL


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

OK......as much as i want to be able to say i can afford all that and do it MYSELF....well I CANT! And really id love to learn but i dont have the time. I have a almost 3 year old and dont have a man that will help me do this. I do it all myself...and thats alittle much for me. Putting on wheels i can handle but springs and lowering....ummm no. So my thing was...that i didnt want to do anything to the car to make the wheels fit. If i could put 18s on and they wont scrape or anything id totally do it....but i didnt know if i had to cut anything off or what. So with that said....you think 18s are gonna be ok?


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Well, I personally would recommend 19's. But they get very expensive, and tires are outrageous. So, with that said you'll be fine with 18's. As long as you get the right offset width (8" wide rim=+42-45mm) you won't have any problems rubbing. And you can save up and get the springs later.


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

agirliegirlaltima said:


> OK......as much as i want to be able to say i can afford all that and do it MYSELF....well I CANT! And really id love to learn but i dont have the time. I have a almost 3 year old and dont have a man that will help me do this. I do it all myself...and thats alittle much for me. Putting on wheels i can handle but springs and lowering....ummm no. So my thing was...that i didnt want to do anything to the car to make the wheels fit. If i could put 18s on and they wont scrape or anything id totally do it....but i didnt know if i had to cut anything off or what. So with that said....you think 18s are gonna be ok?


18's will be more than okay.. and ill be ur man.. and ill take care of the baby.. the lowering and the wheel install lol


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

cdmorenot said:


> 18's will be more than okay.. and ill be ur man.. and ill take care of the baby.. the lowering and the wheel install lol


wow wow.........sounds like a great deal......and man! LOL........so 18s it is. Thanks


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

lmao... you havent seen the man ..


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

lol..........no i havent..........but you dont live that far....so hey you never know!!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

lol.. how old r u


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

22.........and wow i see your are 18...and a mama's boy? lol...cute


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

lmao.. of course you have to be.! got a pic ? haha


----------



## eyesack (Feb 22, 2006)

hey girlie, here's a pic of what ur car'd look like wit aluminum:


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

all the center pieces i can deal with but the rest .. um no..


----------



## agirliegirlaltima (May 21, 2006)

I LIKE IT!!!!


----------



## cdmorenot (Dec 22, 2005)

i meant a pic of the girl.. not the damn trim lol


----------



## Smoke1991 (Dec 19, 2005)

eyesack said:


> hey girlie, here's a pic of what ur car'd look like wit aluminum:


:idhitit: hehehehehe


----------



## LSUtigerME (Jul 13, 2006)

Awaiting pics  

I personally don't like the dash kits. They look nice from afar, but they don't quite cover everything. They're not molded, so the edges show. That kit don't look too bad though.


----------

